# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  We Defy!

## Pericles

Discussion of this work, which has a theme similar to the free state project, but at a county level.

http://www.amazon.com/We-Defy-Tale-N...ywords=we+defy

----------


## klamath

Didn't this already happen with Waco.

----------


## Pericles

> Didn't this already happen with Waco.


Did the Davidians have (A) an incorporated city in Texas (B) control the majority of seats on the local school board (C) elect the county sheriff, district attorney, and district judge (D) a functioning militia (E) a functioning auxiliary including an intel gathering function? If so, I was unaware of it.

Successful defiance requires planning and execution.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Are you the author, Pericles?  Sounds interesting.  Have you read it, anyway?  Would you say compared to Molon Labe, better or worse?

----------


## Pericles

> Are you the author, Pericles?  Sounds interesting.  Have you read it, anyway?  Would you say compared to Molon Labe, better or worse?


I am the author - so there would be a bias in comparing it to other works. Having said that, why is this book different?

There is minimal dependency on external events the participants can not influence.

There is an awareness that the free county project is part of a larger Unconventional warfare campaign with a functioning external auxiliary built around one of the Texas independence organizations.

The closest parallel as a work is with William Lind's Victoria - but he goes more into 4GW mode with a breakup of the US. I spend more time on reclaiming local liberty and the impact of that on Texas in We Defy!

----------


## klamath

> I am the author - so there would be a bias in comparing it to other works. Having said that, why is this book different?
> 
> There is minimal dependency on external events the participants can not influence.
> 
> There is an awareness that the free county project is part of a larger Unconventional warfare campaign with a functioning external auxiliary built around one of the Texas independence organizations.
> 
> The closest parallel as a work is with William Lind's Victoria - but he goes more into 4GW mode with a breakup of the US. I spend more time on reclaiming local liberty and the impact of that on Texas in We Defy!


Welcome to the author ranks! First thing I did is look for your author page....Kinda sparce?

----------


## Pericles

> Welcome to the author ranks! First thing I did is look for your author page....Kinda sparce?


Working on it - trying to finish getting the paperback edition out right now.

Just FYI http://www.freedomtexas.org/exec-directors.html just for grins

----------


## klamath

> Working on it - trying to finish getting the paperback edition out right now.
> 
> Just FYI http://www.freedomtexas.org/exec-directors.html just for grins


Pericles revealed!  Good luck getting the paperback out.

----------


## Pericles

Got a nice review:

*How to enforce the Constitution and save liberty in a few straightforward steps* 

What  do you do when the federal government violates the Constitution every  day, robbing you of your American heritage of liberty? Tommy Attaway has  a realistic plan written in a novel format. And it is a great plan!  Attaway's protagonists work with their local county establishment to  enforce the Constitution against unconstitutional federal acts committed  in their county. Anyone - especially any Texan - who cares about  liberty, the Constitution, their state, or America should read this  book. This book might just change the world.

Tom Glass - Libertarian Party candidate for Texas Attorney General 2014

----------


## fr33

It's my first time seeing this. I'm gonna order it. The description reminds me of Joe Nobody's fiction books but with more detailed plans and solutions.

----------


## Pericles

I think that is a fair assessment. From what I have read of the Joe Nobody books, the scope will be somewhat broader in We Defy!

----------


## osan

> Working on it - trying to finish getting the paperback edition out right now.
> 
> Just FYI http://www.freedomtexas.org/exec-directors.html just for grins


Write a screenplay.  If you have not done it, I can help.

----------


## Pericles

> Write a screenplay.  If you have not done it, I can help.


Got contacts in the film industry?

----------


## Southron

I'll have to add this to my reading list. I can't believe I didn't see this a few months ago.

----------


## osan

> Got contacts in the film industry?


A couple, but not really good.

----------


## Pericles

Writing a script probably needs someone who has been through the process before. The book was written in such a way that turning it into a script probably would not be that hard.

----------


## Pericles

April 21 free Kindle edition http://www.amazon.com/We-Defy-Tale-N.../dp/B01761FAGO

----------


## phill4paul

Totally missed this. Excellent bump. I'm book marking as I am getting ready to make dinner. Will re-visit.

----------


## TheTexan

> Got contacts in the film industry?


Yes, but I don't see how a porn video would be of much help.

----------


## Pericles

I'm bumping this because the Kindle edition will be free on November 24th.

----------


## pcosmar

> I am the author - so there would be a bias in comparing it to other works. Having said that, why is this book different?
> 
> There is minimal dependency on external events the participants can not influence.
> 
> There is an awareness that the free county project is part of a larger Unconventional warfare campaign with a functioning external auxiliary built around one of the Texas independence organizations.
> 
> The closest parallel as a work is with William Lind's Victoria - but he goes more into 4GW mode with a breakup of the US. I spend more time on reclaiming local liberty and the impact of that on Texas in We Defy!


Make America Small again.

Good idea.

----------


## fr33

I finally got around to reading it and am 3/4 finished. Do you really have an ammunition plant? 

So far it's good. As a non-military person it was hard to read the first couple of chapters but it gets really interesting after that. You have a lot of typos but that's probably from being self-published.

----------


## Pericles

> I finally got around to reading it and am 3/4 finished. Do you really have an ammunition plant? 
> 
> So far it's good. As a non-military person it was hard to read the first couple of chapters but it gets really interesting after that. You have a lot of typos but that's probably from being self-published.


The typos should have been from the first version I uploaded in testing out how Kindle works, and were corrected in the published version, so this is a big concern to me if people are buying something and not getting the finished product.

----------

